# Direct Couldn't or Wouldn't Match Dish - Gone



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I called to schedule my cancellation this morning, but I was more than willing to listen to what DirecTV wanted to offer to keep my business.

Although they came close on the pricing ($5 more per month), these key points made me decide and go head with the move to Hopper/Joey.

1. DirecTV would not guarantee that I would receive a newer and more capable primary DVR. I've come very close to shooting the HR20 on numerous occasions. I don't have to manually defrost my refrigerator and I don't think I should have to manually jump through hoops to make my DVR work properly.

2. 4 rooms with Hopper/Joey - Direct only offered 3 rooms, one of which would have to remain SD. 

Into the unknown....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Don't forget to update your profile.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I give it two weeks before he crawls back to D*


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I was a Dish customer for seven years before I went to DirecTV in 2007.
I've been with both. I'm crawling back now.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I was a Dish customer for seven years before I went to DirecTV in 2007.
> I've been with both. I'm crawling back now.


I've been with both too, and may be following you in the very near future. I'm not watching Doctor Who in D*'s glorious SD this year! 

There are plenty of things to like and dislike about both services, neither has a lock on 'nearly perfect' by a long shot!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> I called to schedule my cancellation this morning, but I was more than willing to listen to what DirecTV wanted to offer to keep my business.
> 
> Although they came close on the pricing ($5 more per month), these key points made me decide and go head with the move to Hopper/Joey.
> 
> ...


You could have easily ordered a specific receiver online and had DirecTV credit you the amount upon activation. Enjoy that Dish Network HD-Lite!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If DirecTV could have given you a good price on the HR34, that would have been a guarantee.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like another thread headed into the toilet.

Marlin Guy, good luck to you.

I found DirecTV just as "responsive" during a call recently asking about the added line item on my bill and U-verse pricing.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> You could have easily ordered a specific receiver online and had DirecTV credit you the amount upon activation. Enjoy that Dish Network HD-Lite!


He'll probably enjoy it just fine, just like most do. It ain't all that observable you know?

As to the credit deal, is that a certainty? From what I read here in lots of different posts, it is about the same crapshoot that the pricing on a HR34 for existing customers is. Some get it, some don't, with usually no rhyme or reason that is discernible.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Dish will do the same 2 years from now if you try to get them to match DirecTV's new customer deals. Seems crazy not to try to keep current subs since new subs are so expensive, but that's how the game works.

I can tell you first hand that Dish's new Hopper/Joey system is fantastic, as is their basic HD lineup. Forums are loaded with posts from former DirecTV subs who just hopped over and are quite pleased. I think you'll be pleased as well.

Lparsons, my son and I are also really looking forward to Doctor Who in HD again this season. That's one of the major reasons I switched from DirecTV to Dish a few years ago. I'm very glad I did. DirecTV has a lot of catching up to do in basic HD to make me come crawling back.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm assuming you know of both the benefits and limitations of the Hopper/Joey system right? If you get 3 Joey's, not all boxes can watch something live independently, the deal with PrimeTime Anytime etc.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Dish will do the same 2 years from now if you try to get them to match DirecTV's new customer deals. Seems crazy not to try to keep current subs since new subs are so expensive, but that's how the game works.
> 
> I can tell you first hand that Dish's new Hopper/Joey system is fantastic, as is their basic HD lineup. Forums are loaded with posts from former DirecTV subs who just hopped over and are quite pleased. I think you'll be pleased as well.
> 
> Lparsons, my son and I are also really looking forward to Doctor Who in HD again this season. That's one of the major reasons I switched from DirecTV to Dish a few years ago. I'm very glad I did. DirecTV has a lot of catching up to do in basic HD to make me come crawling back.


Both D* and E* are pretty pathetic when it comes to existing subs, but in all honesty D* is a bit better with programming credits and such in my experience. I shift premiums around a fair bit and often they offer some sort of short credits to get me to not drop something.

I switched to D* 'cause my adult son wanted NFLST so he could watch his sainted San Diego Chargers, but he doesn't want to pay for this upcoming season, and I get more than enough football on the channels I don't have to pay extra for. But I'm more interested in the basic HD and if truth be told, I probably shouldn't have switched.

Come August of this year, I'll have been with D* a year and the rebates all expire. I can then pay the $240 ETF and still pocket another $240 if I switch. I most likely will.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

I say its best to switch, no point in being dissatisfied with old outdated equipment. If Directv doesnt care if hes a customer, then switch.

If he comes back in two years, hes guaranteed directvs latest equipment and will be happy once again.

Services on both are about the same, unless you need your $800 a year sports package, thats just nonsense


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jodean said:


> If he comes back in two years, hes guaranteed directvs latest equipment and will be happy once again.


Uh, no you are not guaranteed the latest equipment, nor even new boxes unless you go through a retailer. If you order online with D*, you get what's on the truck.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jodean said:


> ...
> 
> Services on both are about the same, unless you need your $800 a year sports package, thats just nonsense


I have NHL CI, MLB EI, NFL ST, & NBA LP... I didn't even pay $800 for all four combined.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Jodean said:


> Services on both are about the same, unless you need your $800 a year sports package, thats just nonsense


"The same..." not from what I've seen.
As for buying the sports, it all depends on your preferences. Would never switch to Dish. I would probably not be happy with your viewing preferences.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Uh, no you are not guaranteed the latest equipment, nor even new boxes unless you go through a retailer. If you order online with D*, you get what's on the truck.


And when the truck shows up you can always refuse the service.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

mreposter said:


> And when the truck shows up you can always refuse the service.


If you want specific equipment, get it yourself. Don't screw the installer.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm assuming you know of both the benefits and limitations of the Hopper/Joey system right? If you get 3 Joey's, not all boxes can watch something live independently, the deal with PrimeTime Anytime etc.


Not an issue at all in my home. Just the wife and I. We watch most programming together in the den or in our bedroom. I want to be able to watch tv when I'm working in my new home office and she wants to be able to watch something or play music while on the treadmill in the utility room.

I'll use the sling adapter to stream the news to my PC while eating lunch when I eat lunch at home.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

mreposter said:


> And when the truck shows up you can always refuse the service.


That is exactly what the DirecTV CS rep said on the phone.
I told them that I knew exactly what I was getting with Dish, and I am not going to play installer roulette.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

The only things I may miss a little from DirecTV are NASCAR HotPass and QuickTune.

Looking forward to a more responsive system overall, SRS TruVolume, no blue lights, and HD in all rooms.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> You could have easily ordered a specific receiver online and had DirecTV credit you the amount upon activation. Enjoy that Dish Network HD-Lite!


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

What kinda name is Hopper any way,sounds like some kind of pay toilet,ar gar,gar,gar.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Good luck Marlin Guy, you've gotta do what you think is best for you.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> The only things I may miss a little from DirecTV are NASCAR HotPass and QuickTune.
> 
> Looking forward to a more responsive system overall, SRS TruVolume, no blue lights, and HD in all rooms.


It not quick tune (which I miss as well) but the last channel recall does let you pick from any of your last 4 channels, which is a nice improvement over what they had before. I also miss DirecTV bookmarks which Dish doesn't have either. And we're still waiting to get OTA on these new boxes.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

gfrang said:


> What kinda name is Hopper any way,sounds like some kind of pay toilet,ar gar,gar,gar.


didn't you see the commercial?

It's a "Hoppa"


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

mreposter said:


> And when the truck shows up you can always refuse the service.


Yeah you can do that, but why would you want to screw the guy lowest on the totem pole? He isn't the one that set that policy.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Guys there is no reason to come down on someone that is doing best by their family. I wish you best and would suggest that you suspend your account rather than cancel it but either way good luck.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes. OTA was a concern, and I'll lose my secondary market locals as well.
I'll feed OTA stright to the TV and make do. For local news, I'll use the web.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Guys there is no reason to come down on someone that is doing best by their family. I wish you best and would suggest that you suspend your account rather than cancel it but either way good luck.


+1

and also let us know what you think about the Hopper. There's absolutely nothing wrong with someone trying something new. We all have our preferences.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"Paul Secic" said:


>


Exactly. It's not like the op was disrespectful or had a bunch of negative things to say. They are making the decision to switch because they feel this is the best decision for them. As far as whatever hd-lite is, there are plenty of us who don't watch THAT closely. If Its a nice picture, we don't care. I also know of people complaining radio shows they listen to are in mono. If it bothers them I'm sorry, but it doesn't bother me. Responses like that are clearly fan boyish.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Jodean said:


> I say its best to switch, no point in being dissatisfied with old outdated equipment. If Directv doesnt care if hes a customer, then switch.
> 
> If he comes back in two years, hes guaranteed directvs latest equipment and will be happy once again.
> 
> Services on both are about the same, unless you need your $800 a year sports package, thats just nonsense


What $800 sports package?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

joed32 said:


> What $800 sports package?


And what outdated equipment? Technically speaking all audio/video gear is outdated the day you aquire/purchase it. There's always something just around the corner in developement.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"joed32" said:


> What $800 sports package?


I believe the person was referring to some round number of what they all cost together. The person is wrong but I think that's what they were going for.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> And what outdated equipment? Technically speaking all audio/video gear is outdated the day you aquire/purchase it. There's always something just around the corner in developement.


I guess in the minds of many anything less than the HR34 HMC, H25 STB receiver, or at a minimum the H/HR24 series boxes are considered to be outdated relics nowadays...

That is the H/HR20, 21, 23, HR22, and R22 are viewed as obsolete dinosaurs and thereby effectively "junk." 

(SD models don't even count of course.)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> I guess in the minds of many anything less than the HR34 HMC, H25 STB receiver, or at a minimum the H/HR24 series boxes are considered to be outdated relics nowadays...
> 
> That is the H/HR20, 21, 23, HR22, and R22 are viewed as obsolete dinosaurs and thereby effectively "junk."
> 
> (SD models don't even count of course.)


For those in that frame of mind there is the option of purchasing a state of the art DirecTV receiver and applying for a credit on their accounts.


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> I called to schedule my cancellation this morning, but I was more than willing to listen to what DirecTV wanted to offer to keep my business.
> 
> Although they came close on the pricing ($5 more per month), these key points made me decide and go head with the move to Hopper/Joey.
> 
> ...


Well I recently got DirecTV in my house back in november and I got all new equipment an HR-24 and three H25s. I had no problem getting HD boxes in 4 rooms.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

ronsanjim said:


> "The same..." not from what I've seen.
> As for buying the sports, it all depends on your preferences. Would never switch to Dish. I would probably not be happy with your viewing preferences.


And ill be way happier with my $800


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> Uh, no you are not guaranteed the latest equipment, nor even new boxes unless you go through a retailer. If you order online with D*, you get what's on the truck.


and then??

so dont order online with directv.....


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> And what outdated equipment? Technically speaking all audio/video gear is outdated the day you aquire/purchase it. There's always something just around the corner in developement.


Take time to read the very FIRST post, usually its the MOST important one.

Something about him hating his HR20


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

joed32 said:


> What $800 sports package?


Sunday ticket $300

NBA league pass $90

MLB $215

NHL $80

Soccer $168

Thats some of the sports totalling $850

This is the main comment for Directv, "well they have sports"

Ya and?? You also pay dearly for them


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jodean said:


> Take time to read the very FIRST post, usually its the MOST important one.
> 
> Something about him hating his HR20


I did read the first post. I also read every post that followed. I also read the OP's other posts on the "same" subject matter on "three" other threads.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jodean said:


> Sunday ticket $300
> 
> NBA league pass $90
> 
> ...


Paying "dearly" depends on one's point of view.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> I did read the first post. I also read every post that followed. I also read the OP's other posts on the "same" subject matter on "three" other threads.


The fan club T-shirts will be ready by the end of next week. What size do you need?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Looks like another thread headed into the toilet.
> 
> Marlin Guy, good luck to you.


I think this is now circling the drain.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> There's always something just around the corner in developement.


That's very true. Had DirecTV offered me what was around the last corner of even the one before that I probably would have stayed with them. They wouldn't do that. They implicitly said that I could easily end up with another HR20.
I found that to be not acceptable and I crossed the street to see what was around the other corner.

I'm not sure what your problem is, but I can assure I don't really care.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> The fan club T-shirts will be ready by the end of next week. What size do you need?


I'll let you know when you post your discord with DirecTV on a "fifth" thread.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> I'll let you know when you post your discord with DirecTV on a "fifth" thread.


I started two threads.
This one to convey my experiences with DirecTV's retention efforts, and one other to wish the CE group good luck and to say that I enjoyed being a part of the great work they're doing.

If you'll send me your mailing address I'll gladly reimburse you for all of your incurred monetary losses from this move I'm making.
I can't reimburse you the time you've spent following and reading my posts. I assume that your passion to do so has transcended the bounds of material rewards anyway.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't hate DirecTV.
I'm just saying that they and their policies are no longer a good fit for me.
I may well be disgusted with the other system at the end of my term and come right back.
On the upside, I guess I'll get the new customer treatment then.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> I started two threads.
> This one to convey my experiences with DirecTV's retention efforts, and one other to wish the CE group good luck and to say that I enjoyed being a part of the great work they're doing.
> 
> If you'll send me your mailing address I'll gladly reimburse you for all of your incurred monetary losses from this move I'm making.
> I can't reimburse you the time you've spent following and reading my posts. I assume that your passion to do so has transcended the bounds of material rewards anyway.


Let's see. Last month I became dissatisfied with my phone provider. I shopped around, found another provider and made the switch. End of Story! No need to go on a website and post my displeasure with my former phone service along with the pros of my new provider on multible threads.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Lets see. Last month I became dissatisfied with my phone provider. I shopped around, found another provider and made the switch. End of Story! No need to go on a website and post my displeasure with my former phone service along with the pros of my new provider on multible threads.


+1 I have never understood why this is done.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Let's see. Last month I became dissatisfied with my phone provider. I shopped around, found another provider and made the switch. End of Story! No need to go on a website and post my displeasure with my former phone service along with the pros of my new provider on multible threads.


in that case......theres no need for you to reply about someones displeasure in multiple threads


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

Jodean said:


> in that case......theres no need for you to reply about someones displeasure in multiple threads


I bought Skippy peanut butter last month, but bought Peter Pan peanut butter a week ago, because Skippy is outdated and wouldn't match the price of Peter Pan.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jodean said:


> in that case......theres no need for you to reply about someones displeasure in multiple threads


Same can be said about DISH subs who post on the DirecTV General Discussion thread.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

adkinsjm said:


> I bought Skippy peanut butter last month, but bought Peter Pan peanut butter a week ago, because Skippy is outdated and wouldn't match the price of Peter Pan.


:lol:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Same can be said about DISH subs who post on the DirecTV General Discussion thread.


Why?

Maybe they are posting because they want more info, or want to correct a misstatement or just because they have signed up for this forum and not just some parts of it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> Why?
> 
> Maybe they are posting because they want more info, or want to correct a misstatement or just because they have signed up for this forum and not just some parts of it.


Look around. There hasn't been a lot of info gathering or correcting of misstatements. :sure:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Look around. There hasn't been a lot of info gathering or correcting of misstatements. :sure:


In this particular thread, that is true. What started as a simple 'D could not give a good deal to yet another existing customer' thread drifted to what threads like this always seem to. The opposition and fanboys come out to argue yet again.

Of course this could have just as well started in the Dish section with the same result since neither one seem all that interested in retention of existing customers.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> In this particular thread, that is true. What started as a simple 'D could not give a good deal to yet another existing customer' thread drifted to what threads like this always seem to. The opposition and fanboys come out to argue yet again.
> 
> Of course this could have just as well started in the Dish section with the same result since neither one seem all that interested in retention of existing customers.


I have no problem with someone switching providers. I just don't understand the need some have to post it on multible threads stating the shortcomes of one provider and the strengths of the other.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

MysteryMan said:



> I have no problem with someone switching providers. I just don't understand the need some have to post it on multible threads stating the shortcomes of one provider and the strengths of the other.


It's called "cognitive dissonance" and I've seen a lot of it here on all sides of the issues. (it is so prevalent, it might as well be called human nature, instead of the impressive buzz word that is actually used.)


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> I have no problem with someone switching providers.


You really should work on how well you hide that.

Although I suspect the true reasons lie somewhere in your sig line.
Hey, it's OK. I'm a big Android fan, and I take the occasional glancing shot at the i-phonies whenever I can. But it's usually just a glancing shot, and I move on.
You seem to be struggling with that last bit.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Jodean said:


> in that case......theres no need for you to reply about someones displeasure in multiple threads


At this point I'm wondering if I should see about getting a restraining order. I haven't been stalked so diligently for years. :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> You really should work on how well you hide that.
> 
> Although I suspect the true reasons lie somewhere in your sig line.
> Hey, it's OK. I'm a big Android fan, and I take the occasional glancing shot at the i-phonies whenever I can. But it's usually just a glancing shot, and I move on.
> You seem to be struggling with that last bit.


I guess you didn't read post #50.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> I guess you didn't read post #50.


Yes. I follow you around and read all of your posts. I have no life.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> Yes. I follow you around and read all of your posts. I have no life.


Well obviously. Your need to proclaim your switching from DirecTV to the "Dark Side" on "multible" threads over the last two days proves it! :sure:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> Let's see. Last month I became dissatisfied with my phone provider. I shopped around, found another provider and made the switch. End of Story! No need to go on a website and post my displeasure with my former phone service along with the pros of my new provider on multible threads.


If you spent a good deal of your time at a website dedicated to discussing phone service you may have done that. :grin:

There is nothing wrong with showing displeasure and voting with your wallet so please be kind to each other and stop discussing the person and discuss the topic.


----------

